# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Barcoleta me qesharake qe keni ndegjuar?

## linnda...

*Ja nje barcolet apo si ta quajme shume funny per ate qe e kupton  



Si e zgjidh fjalëkryqin polici:
1.	Veshje solemne (2 shkronja)...............zi
2.	Thirrje telefonike (3 shkronja) ...............xrr
3.	Qytet në Itali (3 shkronja) ...............Rom
4.	Lloj kafshe me shtëpizë (3 shkronja) ...............qen
5.	Shihe foton (5 shkronja) ...............e pashë
6.	Vëllai i gruas (5 shkronja) ...............Arben
7.	Armë e ftohtë (7 shkronja) ...............pendrek
8.	Pija më e shëndetshme (4 shkronja) ...............birra
9.	Sëmundje e pashërueshme (6 shkronja) ...............vdekja
10.	Prodhim i pulës (4 shkronja) ...............supa
11.	Bashkëjetesa e burrit dhe gruas (6 shkronja) ...............banesa
12.	Masa për vlerësimin e gurëve të çmuar (6 shkronja) ...............paraja
13.	Burri i motrës (3 shkronja) ...............Ali
14.	Personazh biblik (3 shkronja) ...............pop
15.	Numri më i vogël treshifror (3 shkronja) ...............000



- A po e sheh mori, çdo vit e më pak foshnje po lindin, thotë njëra.

- Po, për këtë arsye na ka ra mentaliteti!, ia kthen tjetra



Së shpejti martesat do të duken kështu: 
Ofiqari:
- A pranoni që të ndryshoni statusin tuaj në Facebook nga Single në Married.
Nusja:
- Po!
Ofiqari:
- I lus kumbarët të afrohen dhe të klikojnë LIKE!


*

----------


## linnda...

I thotë biondja shoqes së vet bionde:
Paramendo, dje u ndal rryma, mbeta në ashensor një orë rrafsh!
Po kjo nuk është asgjë. Unë kam mbetur tri orë në shkallët lëvizëse.

----------


## Endless

lexova nje te bukur keto kohet e fundit, po eshte ne anglisht dhe pertoj ta perkthej.

----------


## linnda...

Muzika klasike

Shkon një burrë në koncertin e muzikës klasike dhe kur kthehet e pyet shoku i tij:
Dhe si tu duk koncerti?
Uf shumë mirë
Mirë e cila ishte pjesa më e mirë?
Ajo në fund, kur filluan të shpërndajnë pallto, unë i mora tri!




Llogaria 

I krahasova shpenzimet e dasmës sonë dhe vlerës së çejzit tënd!
Edhe?
Po më del llogaria se jam martuar me ty për dashuri!



Fatkeqësia


I thotë gruaja burrit: 
Kam lexuar se numri më i madh i fatkeqësive ndodhin në kuzhinë
E di. Unë i shkreti gjithmonë detyrohem ti ha ato fatkeqësi



Nataliteti


- A po e sheh mori, çdo vit e më pak foshnje po lindin, thotë njëra.
- Po, për këtë arsye na ka ra mentaliteti!, ia kthen tjetra

----------


## linnda...

Edhe nje qe me pelqen shumë,shpresoj t'ju ketë pelqyer edhe juve  :buzeqeshje: 

Misri

Ishin dy miser duke ecur rruges dhe njeri prej ture u rrezua,ndersa i tjetri ishte shkokluar se qeshuri...

----------


## tetovarja87

hahhaha...kjo me martesat e bukur....
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dashnori_84

Kishte Sala gruan per lindje,dhe e thirr mjekja me ja dhan lajmin qe ka djal,
mjekja-hallo Sali Berisha,
sala,po 
mjekja-jam mjeke,
sala-fatos nano,
mjekja-ju lutem...
sala-fatos nano,
mjekja ju kam thirr per nje lajm te mire,
sala-fatos nano,
mjekja-ju keni nje djal,gruaja ju ka lind nje djale,
sala-aty ka gisht fatos nano.

----------


## linnda...

> Kishte Sala gruan per lindje,dhe e thirr mjekja me ja dhan lajmin qe ka djal,
> mjekja-hallo Sali Berisha,
> sala,po 
> mjekja-jam mjeke,
> sala-fatos nano,
> mjekja-ju lutem...
> sala-fatos nano,
> mjekja ju kam thirr per nje lajm te mire,
> sala-fatos nano,
> ...


ahahahahahhahaah shum interesante aa ahahha  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

hahahahahaha,gjyna ju ka bere koka fatosa e eda.... :pa dhembe:

----------


## orhideja

> *Ja nje barcolet apo si ta quajme shume funny per ate qe e kupton  
> 
> 
> 
> Si e zgjidh fjalëkryqin polici:
> 1.	Veshje solemne (2 shkronja)...............zi
> 2.	Thirrje telefonike (3 shkronja) ...............xrr
> 3.	Qytet në Itali (3 shkronja) ...............Rom
> 4.	Lloj kafshe me shtëpizë (3 shkronja) ...............qen
> ...


Hahahhaha.......... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardaniAU

> Kishte Sala gruan per lindje,dhe e thirr mjekja me ja dhan lajmin qe ka djal,
> mjekja-hallo Sali Berisha,
> sala,po 
> mjekja-jam mjeke,
> sala-fatos nano,
> mjekja-ju lutem...
> sala-fatos nano,
> mjekja ju kam thirr per nje lajm te mire,
> sala-fatos nano,
> ...


==================================================  ===========
A barcolet se jo mahi, veq ja paske fute kote, te ne thojn ja paske fute si kau peles!

----------


## B@rdha

:buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: hahahha shum e mir kjo

----------


## linnda...

Dhurata për vjehrrën

Për 8 Mars vjehrrës do tia bëjë dhuratë një udhëtim në Egjipt ose ndoshta në Tunis!

----------


## Nete

Na ishte nje fshatar qe nuk njihte trenin se si ishte. Nje dite pret bileten per te udhetuar me tren dhe mbasi e pret, pyet nje udhetar dhe i thote:
- Te lutem me trego pak se si eshte treni?
Udhetari i thote:
- Eshte i gjate, i zi dhe nxjerr tym.
Fshatari i shkret qe nuk njihte trenin vazhdon rrugen per te kapur trenin dhe duke ecur shikon nje zezak te gjate duke pire duhan. Fshatari vrapon dhe i hidhet zezakut ne shpine. Zezaku i trembur e pyet:
- Ku hypen ti ore?
Fshatari thote:
- Ec ec para se e kam prere bileten. :pa dhembe:

----------


## symphony

Nete, e ke dëgjuar atë tregimin me babain plak? lol
Shkon babai plak për vizitë në mërgim tek i biri. 
Një ditë prej ditësh, i biri merr të atin dhe shkojnë në një shitore për ushqim. Gjatë rrugës, djali kthen veturën përball një banke për të nxjerrë para. E shoqëron edhe i ati...
-O Zot i madh! - thotë plaku. Kaq u bëra, u thinja, u plaka, nuk e dija që këtu në mërgim edhe nga muri rrjedhin paratë!!!

E keni parasysh lol  është ngjarje e vërtetë.

----------


## Nete

> Nete, e ke dëgjuar atë tregimin me babain plak? lol
> Shkon babai plak për vizitë në mërgim tek i biri. 
> Një ditë prej ditësh, i biri merr të atin dhe shkojnë në një shitore për ushqim. Gjatë rrugës, djali kthen veturën përball një banke për të nxjerrë para. E shoqëron edhe i ati...
> -O Zot i madh! - thotë plaku. Kaq u bëra, u thinja, u plaka, nuk e dija që këtu në mërgim edhe nga muri rrjedhin paratë!!!
> 
> E keni parasysh lol  është ngjarje e vërtetë.


ahahahahahahahahahaa sa kam qesh.. :buzeqeshje: 


lexoje kete sa ia done shoku shokut te miren.. :buzeqeshje: 


Ishin dy elektricista qe po punonin ne nje pallat, kur njeri nga keta thote:
- Cimo kape njecik ate telin
- Cilin nga te dy?
- Ska rendesi, ke te duash
- E kapa po tani?
- Te ndodhi gje?
- Jo, pse?
- Asgje asgje. Leshoje tani se duhet ta regulloj, po ate tjetrin mos e prek se te le ne vend

----------


## symphony

Ditë e shtunë. Në mbrëmje prisja mysafirë për darkë (jo pak, gati 20 persona). Dal në një shitore të blej bukë.
Ndodhem para kasës, pres radhën të bëj pagesën. 
Dy djem pas meje (duke mos më dalluar që jam shqiptare, flasin lirshëm).

-Hej, shiko, shiko çfarë ylli shëndrit para nesh!
- Mos bërtit, se më duket është shqiptare!
-Nuk e besoj, kurrën e kurrës! Shqiptaret tona dallohen që nga një kilometër larg. (qeshin)
Tjetri ia pret:
-Vetëm një shqiptar/e blen pesë bukë njëherësh o vëlla!



...akoma edhe sot kur e kujtoj gajasem së qeshuri.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

> ahahahahahahahahahaa sa kam qesh..
> 
> 
> lexoje kete sa ia done shoku shokut te miren..
> 
> 
> Ishin dy elektricista qe po punonin ne nje pallat, kur njeri nga keta thote:
> - Cimo kape njecik ate telin
> - Cilin nga te dy?
> ...


hahahaa
kjo do të thotë: Kur kam mashën, pse t`i djeg duart? lol

----------


## illyrian rex

> Nete, e ke dëgjuar atë tregimin me babain plak? lol
> Shkon babai plak për vizitë në mërgim tek i biri. 
> Një ditë prej ditësh, i biri merr të atin dhe shkojnë në një shitore për ushqim. Gjatë rrugës, djali kthen veturën përball një banke për të nxjerrë para. E shoqëron edhe i ati...
> -O Zot i madh! - thotë plaku. Kaq u bëra, u thinja, u plaka, nuk e dija që këtu në mërgim edhe nga muri rrjedhin paratë!!!
> 
> E keni parasysh lol  është ngjarje e vërtetë.


lol

Nje tjeter e ngjajshme., por jo ngjarje e vertete.

Disa shqiptar po bisedonin per dallimin ne mes te Kosoves dhe Amerikes. Njeri prej tyre tregon se si ne Amerike eshte shume e lehte te fitohet paraja dhe ne menyre metaforike thote 'se parate gjenden neper rruge...mjafton vetem te ulesh dhe t'i marresh ato'...
Pas kesaj bisede njeri prej tyre vendos qe te shkoj ne Amerike...dhe shkon.
Diten e pare kur mberrin atje i shef ne toke 20$ qe i kishin rene dikuj nga xhepi.
Mendon vet me vete...pasi qe sot eshte dita e pare dhe jam pak i lodhur nga fluturimi, nuk po punoj. Me mire po pushoj mire, e punen po e filloj nga dita e neserme....dhe nuk i merr.

----------


## symphony

> lol
> 
> Nje tjeter e ngjajshme., por jo ngjarje e vertete.
> 
> Disa shqiptar po bisedonin per dallimin ne mes te Kosoves dhe Amerikes. Njeri prej tyre tregon se si ne Amerike eshte shume e lehte te fitohet paraja dhe ne menyre metaforike thote 'se parate gjenden neper rruge...mjafton vetem te ulesh dhe t'i marresh ato'...
> Pas kesaj bisede njeri prej tyre vendos qe te shkoj ne Amerike...dhe shkon.
> Diten e pare kur mberrin atje i shef ne toke 20$ qe i kishin rene dikuj nga xhepi.
> Mendon vet me vete...pasi qe sot eshte dita e pare dhe jam pak i lodhur nga fluturimi, nuk po punoj. Me mire po pushoj mire, e punen po e filloj nga dita e neserme....dhe nuk i merr.



rreshti i fundit ishte kulmi...  lol

----------

